# Corporate Health Insurance for a small business



## Hanaa (Oct 4, 2009)

I work in a start up small company, and I would like to purchase health insurance, would you recommend health insurance companies, here in Dubai, that provide reasonable health insurance to a small business. Thanks


----------

